# How Often Do Baby Goats Poop?



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

My Willow is on her 3rd freshening (but I'm posting in here because I feel like a huge beginner still). She just had a little buckling on Tuesday night, and I haven't seen any poop from this little guy. No scours, no logs....mayyyybe some small goat pellets, but I have read that doesn't happen until they are about 2 weeks? I can't remember from past births.

What kind of poop do you all see in the first week?

For background, baby is fine, hanging around with mom a lot, goes for moms teats often (but doesn't linger long at all--is he just taking little bites?), and is trying out his legs by hopping around a lot and such. He seems normal. I may be just watching him too closely and worrying because he's a singleton. Last two freshenings, Willow had two babies, and then quads.

Thanks.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

First day I see the meconium. Dark tar poo. After the first day, it goes to the yellowish milk poo. It remains that until they start eating plants at 1-4 weeks old. Then it starts becoming more of pellets. If you are worried I would do an enema. Easy to do and not super stressful. You can use just plain warm or water. I use warm water and original dawn dish soap. I had a kid born early this month and didn't see him poo once after the meconium. After 40 hours of no poo, I did an enema twice a day for 4 days before I saw him going on his own. He had really hard, compact milk(yellow) poo. Not sure why. I had him in a crate so no way he went without me seeing. Strange thing was he acted perfectly normal, other than occasional straining. You might just be missing his poos, but definitely if you are worried an enema is a good choice. Better safe than sorry.

Edited to add
All my other kids who have normal bowel movements. They normally poo once after a feeding. So about 3-6 times a day.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the mom doing a good job of cleaning him? I have great moms they keep the kids really clean, moms that never clean (wet wipes work good) and moms that start out good then quit as the kids get older. 

If he is acting good she probably is doing the cleaning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, that early poo either sticks to everything (Hence the need for cleaning) or it just seems to "magically" disappear. I agree that if he seems to be feeling fine, you shouldn't be worried!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Agreed (thumbup)


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> Is the mom doing a good job of cleaning him? I have great moms they keep the kids really clean, moms that never clean (wet wipes work good) and moms that start out good then quit as the kids get older.
> 
> If he is acting good she probably is doing the cleaning.


Yes, she is SUPER conscientious. Always always licking him. I thought she might perhaps just be cleaning him up really well since she's constantly following him around and licking him, especially his backside.

He is acting fine, besides doing some panting. I'm guessing he's getting a little warm. I'm dipping his feet in water every couple of hours, which seems to be helping.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goat Farmer (May 16, 2021)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yeah, that early poo either sticks to everything (Hence the need for cleaning) or it just seems to "magically" disappear. I agree that if he seems to be feeling fine, you shouldn't be worried!


----------



## Goat Farmer (May 16, 2021)

One of my does had twins yesterday morning. After the babies poo that dark, sticky substance the mother ate it a little later. That's probably why it magically disappears lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol... just like h7man babies. The tar stuff magically dissapears cause its yucky... I am so glad I am not an animal.
Baby goats poop as often as their bellies are full. Depends how rich momma milk is too.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The panting does concern me a bit. Is it really warm where you are? Can he get in the shade? Is his breathing normal? Have you taken his temp?


----------

